# Whistler/Blackcomb



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone know when Whistler usually opens for the Winter? (aside from the obvious "when it snows" douche remark) I'll be in North Vancouver in late October and was hoping that would be late enough in the year to catch the beginning of the season, but I'm afraid it'll still be a little early.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

They open the last week of November. 
This year their opening day is November.26
If you're really lucky Baker might be open (1.5 hrs from North Van, just over the US border) but don't count on it.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Dude. Either way, definately hitting Baker, Powderking, Revy, and of course Whistler this year.

Happy shreading


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Agreed Dano. Those are all places on my list this year too, home basing out of Edmonton as well.
Depending on your timing, keep in touch, as atleast 2 times this winter we will have a massive Astro van heading out of Edmonton into Van, and beyond. 

PS. As Astro's van go, this one is wicked, purchased just for snowboarding trips, and is currently getting a lot of TV's installed in it.

Was just talking to a guy yesterday, raving about Baker, so I really can't wait to check that out. Otherwise, Marmot basin every week for me!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

You know Sunshine Village is only about 10 minutes further from Edmonton than Marmot Basin (and about a million times better)


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I dunno about travel distance... Did Sunshine last year, and will definitely be doing it again this year, but the drive seemed a lot longer. GoogleMaps put it around 25 minutes longer, but I think it adds up to more than that with the detour you have to take right through Calgary. Jasper is under 3 hours if I speed most of the way.

It's also WAY cheaper to head to Jasper. Easily half the price... Although last time we went we did stay at Banff Springs which was not cheap.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

The trick is to by-pass Calgary - this saves you 20+ minutes easily. You just turn west at Airdrie, then back south through Cochrane. If you check google maps it states that this route option is actually longer - INCORRECT! I've done the Edmonton-Banff stretch about 30+ times and this is DEFINITELY the way to go. From south entrance of Edmonton to Banff Avenue you're looking at 3hrs 30mins to 3hrs 50mins. Add on another 15 minutes for Sunshine Village = 4 hours from Edmonton.

Yeah, overall probably a bit more expensive but it shouldn't be much of a difference, especially considering you have a lot more options in Banff you can probably make that even cheaper than Jasper.
SSV Lift Ticket: $76
Marmot Lift Ticket: $72
Banff Hotels (winter): $60 and up (reallly up if you want to get swanky)
Jasper Hotels (winter): probably the same
So yeah... same price... same distance... 3 times the snow and wayyyy better terrain. Easy choice. Oh yeah, don't go to Sunshine Village on a Saturday.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I definitely appreciate that. I'll have to take some more trips to Banff this year for sure with your new directions. We only went to SSV once last week, and I wasn't really blown away, but I can certainly imagine that with a good snowfall it'd be sick. Also if I get the gear, Delirium looks good.

Truth be told, I don't actually mind Marmot that much, although I can understand that Sunshine is better.
Because I always have mid week days off, I can get the Marmot weekday pass for $600, which then gets me 50% hotels in Jasper, which if I split the hotel with a friend, the hotel comes to $22 a night which is impossible to beat. But I like the town. Super laid back, inexpensive. I've gone riding there and it seemed like I had the whole mountain to myself. Also the new lift will make stuff a bit better.

Anyway, how well do you know Sunshine? I'd love to meet up with you there sometime. I find not knowing a resorts terrain really sucks, whereas just going to Marmot is show much easier cus I know it so well.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I can definitely agree to the fact Jasper is a lot more laid back than Banff.. a bit less commercialized makes a more chillin vacation, and like you said, can't beat that deal you have going on in Jasper.
It is true that you really need to know the terrain at SSV to maximize it, 90% of the people ride 20% of the terrain. Most of the 'local areas' never get many tracks in them and hold fresh powder every day of the season. I don't live in Banff anymore but I would have shown you around for sure! If you're making the trip let me know and I'll suggest a few areas on that hill to check out, if you can find them with my directions. I rode that hill at least 400+ days and was still findings new areas.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Cool man. I'd really appreciate that. Probably be heading there mid november a couple times until Jasper opens up, and I will send ya PM for some good local spots.

You are in Revelstoke now? That's my number one goal for this season; to get to revelstoke a couple times. Heard great things.


----------

